# Chants



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

When do you start finding in ne ohio? Found my first late July last year. 

Do they come back in the same area year on year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

the same areas are good spots to look.Ive never hunted in N E ohio.But they tend to come back in the same areas.


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks ant. Looking forward tot he arrival. I found a few hunderd in two spots that I first id and then too late.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I went to my honey spots near Cincinnati last week and found some tiny chants. With all of this rain I'm going today and check them again. If this is like last year they ought to peak by next weekend.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested. Go to any oak woods in southern Ohio now because the chants are really having the big flush. Last evening I found 4 pounds in two hours. Some were so big that the weight of the top could not be supported by the stalk and they fell over. It started to get dark so I had to quit as just before I went I had some gardening to do. I'm going tomorrow morning early as I think I found the motherload.


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

Went for stroll and found a lot of small chants some awe fully dry. 

You will see a few pics of a large patch of buttons I found forming. Picked these two quarter size red cinnabar chants???? I am not sure if that's accurate. They have ridges like a chant but deeper. Almost gill like, but could scrap a knife and break the tops off the fragile ridges. 



Any thoughts?


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

Also I cut the stems on a few chants and they seem to have a lot of pin holes running thru them. Is that common? One mature specimen had a browning tint similar to a puffball with spores forming. Still whitish overall though. 

These all came under pine edges in semi full sun


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't see the photos but generally holes in chants mean bugs. If you slice one lengthwise and look at it with a magnifier you will see them in there tunnels.If you squeeze the stem it and its not hard it is buggy the top buggy bottom good..


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

To post pictures, Photobucket works the best . Copy the code to the right of the HTML code and paste it directly to the comment. you can also post your youtube videos by copying the share code and paste it to the comment.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

http://youtu.be/B-LVWDZzJRY?list=UUGCcYsAcOyRr1mCeeDHr6ow


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

On the 8th of July I took a spring water trip to Hocking County. 50 feet from the spring I found 5 little-finger sized Chantrelles. 

As seasons are said to traverse north (or south) at about 17 miles per day in the Midwest, I figured it would take a week before the Chantrelles were showing in Franklin county.

Yesterday, I went to my favorite Chant Woods and the first ones were showing; small and needing more moisture. Some looked like they were too dry to open up/out.

I brought just enough home for adding to a couple of fried eggs.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Jack-

Nice Vid.


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

best shroom video ever....nice job


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

Do my red shroom pics look like chants as well? They are very similar just bright red.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Bulldog- cant see your pics. Use tinypic.com.

There is a species of chant called cinabar that is more red than gold. I have not found one myself I have only found the golden which are pretty easy to identify. BE CAREFUL double check online before eating


----------

